# New Native SUV17



## ridge_runner (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice boat!!!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Josh, glad to see you finally got your skiff. I had seen that one around a few times at my Lakeland Fish/Dive Expo and when I picked up my skiff. You will definitely enjoy it!


----------



## rw29914 (Jan 14, 2011)

Awesome skiff & beautifully rigged! Will be looking out for it on the water


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That's a beaut Josh!  Keep me informed on your prop decision, I'm trying dial mine in now.


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

Great colors. I am interested in the hatches on the deck bulkhead. Are they both pass through or is one a drawer style setup for lures and stuff? Any picture of that? Thanks.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Congrats great looking boat


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> That's a beaut Josh!  Keep me informed on your prop decision, I'm trying dial mine in now.


Me too.


----------



## Clouser (Mar 15, 2011)

The boat looks great. That is the color I ordered and hopefully Mel is getting close to my build.

Fred


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

stealthy! [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## hooked (May 16, 2011)

Nice, and love the color scheme!


----------



## thawk (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful boat! Get it slimed!! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice! Love the color scheme too! How do you like having trimtabs on it?


----------



## Josh (Mar 7, 2007)

CharlieB,
I find trim tabs a necessity. On the last couple of boats I've owned I had both hydraulic JP and trim tabs or electric JP and tabs. If you have a motor with trim and tilt and tabs you often do not need a actuator driven JP. A manual JP will take care of 80% of your needs. Even without a jackplate the tabs are a necessity. Unless you have a negative wedge transom plate under your motor, trimming all the way down will only bring the bow nose down so much. With the tabs if the waves kick up and your boat has a sharp entry v (Native SUV) you can put the tabs down which forces the nose down and you cut the waves. They also help a speed prop get on a plane quicker and level out the ride from porpoising. With the weight of the 40hp motor I use them alot. Once I find the sweet spot location, where I can run with them throughout their range I lock the motor down (manual JP). One less contol lever to mess with (if the JP were hydraulic or electric) will driving. If the prop is dialed in for the best running height, you would be suprised how shallow you can run. I have found on several different hull configurations I was able to run almost as shallow doing this as with the actuator driven JPs. One thing new to me is the LED display version control pad. With this you can see the status of each tab without looking back over the transom. Tough to see the tabs on many boats with poling platforms. You also can determine the right setting for the load that day. If two lights are on indicating that the both tabs are down two settings when you have a full tank of gas or two passengers, you can repeat that setting on the next similar occcasion, no fumbling around to get there. Mel also set up a master power kill switch that when turned to off, automatically returns both tabs to up position. This is handy when putting the boat on the trailer or getting ready to pole the flats. I hope this answered your question.

Josh


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Dude that color combo is "Tight!"
I love it!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats man. Looks great. I got a chance to see her when I put my deposit down on a copperhead. 
[smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks Josh, great feedback on the tabs! I'd love to ride in an SUV with them to compare. So far i'm content with how mine rides and i'm very pleased with how dry it is! Shocking so actually!


----------

